# HEY Atlanta TSA--Stop breaking basses!



## Guest

I first read about this when the guys whose basses were broken posted photos on FB. _The Strad_ picked up the story and ran the following article.

http://www.thestrad.com/cpt-latests/second-double-bass-smashed-via-atlanta-airport

I would be physically sick and livid with rage if they broke my bass and one of the basses was a 1690 Testore!! I would be so enraged I would probably get thrown in jail for the night to cool off. I'd be looking to snap someone's head off they same way they snapped my bass.

The problem is that it's not the airline doing it, it's those rent-a-cop rejects euphemistically known as the TSA that is doing it. It doesn't matter how careful the airline is if TSA doesn't give a damn.

There has to be something better than this arrangement. The best way would be to get rid of the TSA which my own experiences flying tell me is useless. But that's not likely to happen. Get used to it, I guess.


----------

